# I NEED IDEAS



## The frog guy

HI there i have a Q iv'e been dealing with amphibians and reptiles for about 2 years now and i now have a empty 10 gallon and plan to soon get a 40 gallon but i need ideas on what i should put in them and do with them bc at the moment i don't know what i want to do or try out. One thing is that i want something that can go in a paludarium bc i like the land and water aspect of an enclosure. SOO pls share your ideas with me


----------



## bulbophyllum

I think you are going about the process backwards. Pick a species you want to keep, decide on the optimal enclosure, then build it out to suit the species. Frogs can live along time. Make sure it is something that you are really interested in keeping.


----------



## solidsnake

I’d keep saving up to get the 40gal. Especially if you’re trying to build a paludarium. You and your intended captives will enjoy the extra space. In my opinion, 10gal are too small to house most vertebrates. Others may disagree.

I don’t have frogs, so I can’t really offer an opinion on what frogs to stock your new enclosure with. You’ll get some others chiming in soon.

post pics of your build!


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Breeding Neocaridina shrimp is always fun, and it can be done in a ten gallon...


----------



## The frog guy

ok thank you soo much for the replies and ill keep all of it in mind but i was thinking on getting either some red eyed croc skinks even though there not amphibians. or a colony of salamanders bc ive found that the tend to like to be kept together instead of alone


----------



## Waking in nature

The frog guy said:


> ok thank you soo much for the replies and ill keep all of it in mind but i was thinking on getting either some red eyed croc skinks even though there not amphibians. or a colony of salamanders bc ive found that the tend to like to be kept together instead of alone


You could do a fire belled toad.Im not sure but a 10 gallon is prob to small.


----------



## The frog guy

Waking in nature said:


> You could do a fire belled toad.Im not sure but a 10 gallon is prob to small.


yah your probably right but i could maybe do a small group of them in a bioactive 40 gallon paludarium


----------



## Harpspiel

10G is pretty small for a paludarium. Have you considered a riparium with planters hanging on the back of the tank to get plants rising out of the water, or wabi kusa, where you could balance some sphagnum/substrate balls on driftwood so they poke out of the water - both of those incorporate emersed growth while maximizing aquatic space so you could keep an aquatic or mostly-aquatic species like shrimp, fish or vampire crabs.


----------



## The frog guy

Harpspiel said:


> 10G is pretty small for a paludarium. Have you considered a riparium with planters hanging on the back of the tank to get plants rising out of the water, or wabi kusa, where you could balance some sphagnum/substrate balls on driftwood so they poke out of the water - both of those incorporate emersed growth while maximizing aquatic space so you could keep an aquatic or mostly-aquatic species like shrimp, fish or vampire crabs.


ok thank you soo much for the ideas


----------

